# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eurovizion 2008

## BvizioN

Eurovizioni kete vit vjen me disa ndryshime nga menyra se si do zhvillohet


Kete vit do kete dy gjysme finale (semi finals) dhe nje nate finale.

Pra kete vit te gjitha shtetet qe konkurojne (pervec big 4, UK, Spanje, Gjermani, France) do konkurojne ne gjysmefinale duke e ndare mire shapin nga sheqeri  :shkelje syri: 

Shqiperine kete vit e perfaqeson kengetarja Olta Boka me kengen *Zemrat lame Peng*. Kenga do kendohet ne gjuhen Shqipe. Autoret e kenges preferuan qe kete vit kenga te kendohet ne gjuhen shqipe. Eshte teper veshtire du behet nje perkthim i pershtateshem i kengeve Shqiptare ne gjuhe Anglisht, e sidomos kenges Zemrat lame Peng, thote drejtoresha e radio Tiranes, Zamira Koleci.

Versioni perfundimtar eshte rekorduar ne nje nga studiot e medhaja Italiane. Versioni i ri eshte me i shkurter (rreth 2:58 sec), me pak ndryshime nga origjinali. Fillimi i kenges eshte i shoqeruar me kitare, ndryshe nga origjinali. Video klipi i kenges eshte pregaditur nga Pluton Vasi dhe Max Production's dhe ka kushtuar nje shume prej 8.000 euro.

Olta eshte renditur ne numrin 6 ne listen e performimeve te gjysme finales se dyte qe do zhvillohet te Enjten 22 Mai, ne Beograd.

Shqiperia ka nje afat prej 9 apo 10 ditesh per te bere ndryshime perfundimtare ne kenge. Si pershembull, per te shtuar 2 vokaliste shoqerues ne kenge, gje te cilen une personalisht e shikoj si dicka te demosdoshme






***************************************************  ***************************
*Eurovizion 2007*

***************************************************  ***************************

----------


## BvizioN

*Finalja, e shtune 24 Mai 2008*


Vetem 5 vende jane te garantuara momentalisht per ne naten finale.

4 vende te big 4 dhe Serbia, si fituese e Eurovizionit te kaluar.

Pra ne naten finale, pervec ketyre 5 kengeve do jene dhe keget qe do arrijne te kualifikohen nga gjysme finalet.

kenget jane renditur sipas radhes qe do performojne naten finale.


*02 - Mreteria e bashkuar - ANDY ABRAHAM - EVEN IF* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-todAs7ZrDk 

*04 - Gjermania - NO ANGELS - DISAPPEAR* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAwA41qatYo 

*19 - Franca - SEBASTIAN TELLIER - DIVINE* 



*22 - Spanja - RODOLFO CHIKILICUATRE - BAILA EL CHIKI-CHIKI* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s28qgVd0tEc 

*23 - Serbia - JELENA TOMASEVIC - ORO* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02gcU4utxI8

----------


## shigjeta

> Shqiperia ka nje afat prej 9 apo 10 ditesh per te bere ndryshime perfundimtare ne kenge. Si pershembull, per te shtuar 2 vokaliste shoqerues ne kenge, gje te cilen une personalisht e shikoj si dicka te demosdoshme.


Edhe une pasi degjova te dyja versionet, bie plotesisht dakort qe duhen vokalistet shoqerues. 

Me poshte po shtoj edhe faqen zyrtare per eurovizionin kete vit

http://www.eurovision.tv/

Di ndonjeri si 'funksionon' alfabeti ne Beograd, se mesa pashe A_n_dorra vinte perpara A_l_bania  :me dylbi:  lol

Suksese kenges shqiptare!

----------


## Lioness

S'po sjell te gjithe artikullin, por u vendos qe Olta do ta kendoje kengen ne Shqip sepse perkthimi ne anglisht nuk shkonte.  

Shqip ne Beograd  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Dorontina

flm per keto qe sollet vertet asht kenaqsi te shiqosh eurovizionin edhe pse edhe ketu ,po behen manypulime por rendesia asht me marr pjesê.

----------


## Dorontina

Nuk duhet me harru se ajo qe fitoi me kengen ndarja te sonit ka me kendu e fundit me duket nese se kam gabim por e di qe ajo ep lulet .fituesit te ri......

----------


## erindi_al

Disa fotografi nga engjulli jone Olta Boka, e cila do ta prezenton Shqiperine ne Festivalin Evropian.

----------


## ronkbh

_Fakti qe shume Shqiptare jane ende negative persa i perket paraqitjes ne Eurovizion me Olta Boken, te ben te habitesh. Ndersa shume fanse nga Europa po reagojne pozitivisht ndaj kenges Shqiptare te rradhes, vete Shqiptaret (jo te gjithe) flasin keq, sikur ta kene harruar shprehjen "Te mire a te keq, tendin mos e hidh poshte"  dhe kane mesuar shprehje tjeter "Cdo gje e huaj, eshte e mire" .
Cfare te ben pershtypje, eshte fakti se vendet e tjera Evropiane sjellin ndonjehere ne Eurovizion shume kenge te kota, por ama asnjehere nuk e hedhin veten poshte dhe kjo gje nuk vjen nga nacionalizmi por me teper nga vleresimi dhe mbrojtja e artit te cdo vendi._

----------


## Cimo

Kenga e Eurovizionit te Maqedonise edhe shqip :

----------


## Renea

Me eshte gerdit eurosongu , si munden ta zgjedhin at gjinin asnjanse ne vitin 2007 ?

----------


## Brari

dhe pak dite fillon eurofestivali.. ose eurovizion 2008.. 

si do votojme ne shqiptaret..

une mendoj keshtu..

ne radhe te pare do votojme  kengen tone qe eshte vertet shum e bukur.. pastaj.. me nje leter ne dore ku kemi shenuar.. ato shtete qe njohen kosoven -shtet.. pra kronologjine e shtet-njohjes se kosoves.. dhe tu a japim piket.. atyre dhe vetem atyre shteteve qe treguan respekt e guxim ne njoghjen e shpejte te kosoves..
pra me shum pike atyre qe e njohen shpejt.. me pak atyre qe e njohen vone.. e aspak ..atyre qe nuk e njohen..

keshtu.. politikisht votojne te gjithe.. ashtu dhe ne..

pik..

----------


## BvizioN

Delegacioni i Shqiperise qe na perfaceson ne Eurovizion ka dhene konference shtypi dje ne Beograd, gjithashtu Olta ka bere provat e para ne skenen e arenes se Beogradit.

Efekti skenik ne video sfondin e skenes eshte llamburitje flakesh te kuqe dhe vershime zemrash shumengjyreshe.Ngjyra e kuqe eshte ngjyra dominuese ne skene gjate performimit te kengetares. Olta do jete e shoqeruar ne skene nga dy kitariste dhe nje ne xhez. Me sa duket Olta do kete veshje te zeze me kollare te bardhe.Muzikantet po ashtu, me te vetmin ndryshim se do kene veshje te bardhe me kollare te zeze.

Performimi ne provat e para skenike ishe i sukseshem. Optimizmi per tu kualifikuar ne finale eshte me i larte nga i viteve te tjera.

Fotot e radhes jane te fotografuara nga *Juha Repo* 

Dy te parat jane nga konferenca e shtypit dhe e treta nga provat skenike.

----------


## BvizioN

*Ne videoklipin e pare shte Olta Boka gjate provave skenike fillestare ne Beograd.*




*Ne videoklipin e dyte eshte Olta ne nje inteviste te shkurter, fragmente nga provat fillestare, po ashtu do shikoni veshjen qe do perdore Olta ne skene, si dhe veshjen e muzikanteve qe e shoqerojne.*




*Ne kete videoklip jane fragmente te shkurtera intervistash dhe provash skenike nga pjesmarres te ndryshem ne Eurovision 2008*

----------


## Dita

Si votohet per gjysemfinalen e Eurovizionit, apo nuk ka gjysemfinale kete vit? 

Ne youtube eshte vene reklama per kengen shqiptare.

----------


## Behemoth

Terasbetoni ka per ta fitu \m/

----------


## erindi_al

*Sonte (22 maj '08) eshte gjysemfinalja e dyte e Eurovizionit ku Olta Boka do perfaqeson Shqiperine me kengen 'Zemren e lame peng' e kompozuar nga Adrian Hila  me vargjet e Pandi Laços.*
*Kenga do te kendohet ne gjuhen tone shqipe, ne arenen e Beogradit.*




19 KENGET KONKURRUESE - GJYSEM - FINALJA E DYTE 


1.Iceland
2.Sweden
3.Turkey
4.Ukraine
5.Lithuania
6.Albania
7.Switzerland
8.Czech Republic
9.Belarus
10.Latvia
11.Croatia
12.Bulgaria
13.Denmark
14.Georgia
15.Hungary
16.Malta
17.Cyprus
18.FYR Macedonia
19.Portugal


Anglia
Franca
Serbia

Keto tri shtetet e fundit jane ne finale.

*Ata te cilet gjinden ne gjitha shtetet e lartpermendura mund te votojne per Shqiperine.*
Kujdes, shqiptaret ne Shqiperi nuk mund te votojne per kengen shqiptare.

----------


## BvizioN

Pra mos harroni te votoni.......  :buzeqeshje: 

Ne varesi te poziciont gjeokrafik te vendit ku ndodheni, varet dhe ora e transmetimit, kanali etj. Shfaqja fillon ne oren 21:00 me oren e Shqiperise. Shumica e shteteve Europiane e transmetojne drejt per se drejti. Ju mund te votoni per kengen tone vetem nese ndodheni ne 19 shtetet qe konkurojne sonte, plus UK, Gjermani, France, Spanje, Serbi. Kenga jone eshte e 6'ta ne listen e performimit.

Nese nuk keni mundesi ta ndicni nga kanalet televizive, ka shume faqe interneti qe e transmetojne direkt dhe eurovision.tv eshte nje nga ta.

Suksese Shqipersie, shpresojme te kualifikohemi per naten finale.

----------


## strange

le ta bëjmë kështu, shqiptaret nga Shqipëria le te votojnë Maqedoninë ndërsa ata te Maqedonis le te votojnë Shqipërinë  :buzeqeshje: 

dhe një pyetje kisha e transmeton ndonjë kanal shqiptare ?

----------


## no name

_Kengetaren e kemi si engjell, gjithashtu edhe kenga e bukur eshte! Shpresoj qe te kualifikohemi ne finale._

----------


## BvizioN

> dhe një pyetje kisha e transmeton ndonjë kanal shqiptare ?


Kanalet shteterore bejne si rregull transmetimin e Eurovizionit (ne baze te rregullave te EBU'se) dhe konkretisht ne rastin tone eshte TVSH qe ben transmetimin direkt.

----------

